# The istgt daemon will not listen on carp0 interface.



## zreis (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm setting up a test SAN with two desktops.  Both machines have two NICs, 2 1 TB HDs.  ZFS mirrors and HAST are set[]up and working. I can manually fail-over the connection. I have istgt listening on the actual IP address of the interface and I can connect from my Windows 7 machine. If I modify istgt.conf to listen on 192.168.3.40, the IP of the carp0 interface, the connection fails. I disconnected the backup machine from the network when I did this to verify the connection was being rejected by the correct machine.

Here is the rc.conf

```
zfs_enable="YES"

## LAN INTERFACE ##
ifconfig_bge0=" inet 192.168.3.42 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.3.254"

## HAST INTERFACE ##
ifconfig_em0=" inet 192.168.50.20 netmask 255.255.255.0"

## CARP INTERFACE ##
cloned_interfaces="carp0"
ifconfig_carp0="inet 192.168.3.40 netmask 255.255.255.0 vhid 1 pass mypassword
advskew 10"

hostname="hast-right.mynetwork.local"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
allscreens_flags="MODE_283"

hastd_enable="YES"
istgt_enable="YES"
```

Relevant part of istgt.conf:

```
# You should set IPs in /etc/rc.conf for physical I/F
[PortalGroup1]
  Comment "SINGLE PORT TEST"
  # Portal Label(not used) IP(IPv6 or IPv4):Port
  #Portal DA1 [2001:03e0:06cf:0003:021b:21ff:fe04:f405]:3260
  Portal DA1 192.168.3.40:3260

# wildcard address you may need if use DHCP
# DO NOT USE WITH OTHER PORTALS
#[PortalGroup1]
#  Comment "ANY IP"
#  # Portal Label(not used) IP(IPv6 or IPv4):Port
#  #Portal DA1 :3260
#  Portal DA1 0.0.0.0:3260

[InitiatorGroup1]
  Comment "Initiator Group1"
  # name with ! deny login/discovery
  #InitiatorName "!iqn.1991-05.com.microsoft:moon"
  # spetified name allow login/discovery
  #InitiatorName "iqn.1991-05.com.microsoft:saturn"
  # special word "ALL" match all of initiators
  InitiatorName "ALL"
  Netmask 192.168.3.0/24

# TargetName, Mapping, UnitType, LUN0 are minimum required
[LogicalUnit1]
```

What am I missing?


----------

